# Big circle hook



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

24/0 circle compared to 20/0
available at Islander Custom Tackle in Galveston


----------



## Toneloc (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics....

This saltwater stuff amazes me. Nothing subtle about it..LOL.

I'm used to trout and steelheading where I could fit three or four flies inside that quarter.

I was planning on getting some of those mustad's in the 20/0. When would you step up to the 24/0? I'm Guessing bigger bait...?

What advantage does the ring give you? Better actions on the bait?

Tony


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Ring*

I have wondered the same thing,,,what does the ring do???
Maybe someone can enlighted us.
and yes BIGGER BAIT LOL


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I would assume the ring allows for more movement of the hook as opposed to tying it to cable. Possibly allowing for better grab of the point of the hook......If that makes sense.LOL!

A small loop tied directly to the hook restricts the movement.

I may be wrong but pretty sure I am right.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Does Islander custom tackle have a web site??? I'd like to get a handful of those 24/0's.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I would imagine that the ring would be for a live bait rig where the live bait would have more natural movement. I'd hate to see the size of that live bait.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*live bait!!!!*

Can you say JACKFISH under a long line float, 
Words from Billy Sandifer 
"If you are going to be a croaker soaker,,,,Do IT In A Big Way"


----------



## Bigdaddy4760 (May 21, 2004)

Yes they do have a website www.*islander*s*customtackle*.com They only had two of the hooks and I bought them a couple of days ago, they will be getting some more.


----------



## Zach H (May 21, 2004)

How much $$? 

I cant see any advantage of having the loop on there. Could just end up being the weak link. 

"I may be wrong but pretty sure I am right." - LOL Andrew. Ive wanted to tell my boss at work that a few times!!!! LOL


----------



## Catfish Mike (May 31, 2004)

Do I also get the quarter?


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Chum change, keep the quarter and get some real hooks.










Yes, the little one is a Mustad 20/0 circle.


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

dont go crazy torpendo, i know your not using that for a leader lol. i like the hooks though.


----------



## islandermagic (Jan 16, 2005)

*24/0 Circle Hooks*

The 24/0 circle hooks come two to package,a package of two retails for $24 95.The hooks also come without the welded ring, that some of you are concerned about and its a little less than the ones with the welded rings. how much? i need to find out,I sell the ones with the welded rings to marlin anglers. The welded rings are for more freedom of your live bait,such as live tuna or rainbow runners.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

:smile: I was told one time that the welded ring hooks were used for
fish that jump a lot....ie....Tarpon, Blue, Black, & other Marlin...
It suppose to allow the hook to have a solid yet flexible connection
between the hook and the leader...
Jackie


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

**** Torpedo..those are some serious meat hooks!!! LOL


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

Could It Be For Using A Chain Link Leader?

Yakman


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

hey man didnt u shrink wrap the chain and tape up the hook?


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Smurfsharker, thats just the bite leader.

7731 you're right.

Bullred, yep they are some meat hooks, I'm going to need a winch to fish that 19/0 Mustad.

Oso Yakman, I don't know what Im going to use as a leader yet, 1000 lb cable seems too small.

Mando, yes on one of the smaller, chain leader hooks but I cant find the pic.

BTW I got a couple of the Super Charlie Brown Circle hooks today and they are not as big as they seem. IMHO they would make an excellent hook for chunking a good sized bait like a jackfish mid section. They are sharp and sweet.


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

i could use those little things for nipple rings. lol


Torpedo said:


> Chum change, keep the quarter and get some real hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

